# Leather Strap Hole Band Belt Punch Plier Tool



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got a couple of straps that could do with an extra hole? Anyone tried one of these? This one is on the bay.

Cheers Scott.

250755624688


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.wilko.com/hand-tools/wilko-leather-hole-punch/invt/0343445

I use something like that.

Have a 6 different holes sizes.

You can find similar hole size to each strap You have.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Miterant said:


> http://www.wilko.com/hand-tools/wilko-leather-hole-punch/invt/0343445
> 
> I use something like that.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Or, you can get the same thing delivered to your door for Â£1.99 all in

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REVOLVING-LEATHER-HOLE-PUNCH-PLIER-PUNCHER-LEATHER-BELT-CUT-EYELET-/150748964400


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've one of the Wilko type ones - - I don't think it's actually Wil;ko. Fine for occasional use, and the other sizes are handy, I've fixed Mrs' Mels bag with it and a blind rivet or two.

Mark the *back* of the strap with a line INLINE with the existing holes, and then the same daistance apart as the existing holes, otherwise trying to do it by eye will have you running "off" in one directionor the other :yes: (Have a tee-shirt or two available for that :lol: )

:weed:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Or, you can get the same thing delivered to your door for Â£1.99 all in
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REVOLVING-LEATHER-HOLE-PUNCH-PLIER-PUNCHER-LEATHER-BELT-CUT-EYELET-/150748964400


 Cheers got it, paid the extra 50p for the heavy duty model. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mel said:


> I've one of the Wilko type ones - - I don't think it's actually Wil;ko. Fine for occasional use, and the other sizes are handy, I've fixed Mrs' Mels bag with it and a blind rivet or two.
> 
> Mark the *back* of the strap with a line INLINE with the existing holes, and then the same daistance apart as the existing holes, otherwise trying to do it by eye will have you running "off" in one directionor the other :yes: (Have a tee-shirt or two available for that :lol: )
> 
> :weed:


 Cheers mel, will do.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Cousins have a pro bench model for those with fat wallets...... :big_boss:

Mike


----------

